# How to buy the Staffpad Essentials?



## MadLad (Jan 7, 2021)

I always see them in the store and think to myself: "Man, a few guitar samples for Staffpad would actually be kind of nice", but it seems you can't buy the staffpad essentials, yet. Does anybody know why? Or is the store bugged?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 7, 2021)

I just tried and it seams to work (Win 10). I can click on "9,99€" and than the Microsoft Store opens. Havn't gone further though.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 7, 2021)

not sure what's up. I bought drums and guitar last year on my Surface Pro and everything seemed ok


----------



## MadLad (Jan 8, 2021)

that's stragne. When I click on the price it just goes to the description page. Great, so I'll probably need to contact support again...


----------

